# Need Super Easy Meal Ideas for Vacation



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

We're going for a week long vacation in a few days. In order to save money we'll be eating dinners at the hotel. It has a kitchenette so it's just a stove top, no oven. I'm trying to come up with super easy things we can just throw together after a long day at the parks and dealing with the kids. So far all I can think of is spaghetti, hamburgers, hot dogs (we'd really rather not though), and pork chops. What other easy things are there on the stove top? Dh wants to buy hamburger helper which is just gross to me.

I thought about bringing my crock pot but dh doesn't think there will be enough room in the car to pack it so I can't count on it.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

We go on vacation to the same place every year and I always bring two big, frozen casseroles in a cooler. One is usually a mac and cheese, another ziti or other baked pasta. I keep them frozen, with ice packs. Then we drive a bunch of hours and I put them right in the freezer and take out the morning of when we want to eat them. Could you do something like this?


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama* 
We go on vacation to the same place every year and I always bring two big, frozen casseroles in a cooler. One is usually a mac and cheese, another ziti or other baked pasta. I keep them frozen, with ice packs. Then we drive a bunch of hours and I put them right in the freezer and take out the morning of when we want to eat them. Could you do something like this?

Dumb question but how do you heat them up? In the microwave? I'm not sure this place has a microwave...it probably does but I'd have to call and ask. That would be a great idea though. I've got some great casserole recipes.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Duh, Rachel--my bad. I missed the part when you said you would not have a stove. A stove is the integral part to my successful traveling foods! Sorry about that. I will try to think of other ideas...


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

You'll have a fridge, right? We always do lots of sandwiches, chicken salad and crackers, homemade pimento cheese, salads, etc..


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

You could do lots of skillet suppers, like chicken and rice, stir fry, stroganoff (with hamburger), etc.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Things that can be made with only the stove top....

Okay, here are a few:

- Stir fry (veggies, tofu, chicken or whatever) and rice
- Grilled Cheese (with meat, if you want) and Soup
- Omlettes and Home Fries
- Ham Steaks, if you eat meat/pork
- French Toast/Pancakes


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

We used to take the older kids to Oregon every summer and stay in a hotel with a kitchenette. I always made tacos.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Any kind of pasta is always easy. Chili, which I made tonight, is a total no brainer. Shepherd's pie is a family favorite. And if all else fails you can order out for pizza, right?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Tortillas, refried beans, salsa, guacamole, and cheese/meat if you eat them. Easy and so good!

Before you go you can cook up some chili or soup and then all you have to do is heat it up in your kitchenette.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

soup (can make and freeze in advance)
macaroni & cheese
pasta
rice dishes- red beans and rice for example
fajitas
tacos
pancakes
grilled cheese sandwich
french fries, hash browns, boiled potatoes, mashed potatoes
eggs- boiled, fried, scrambled, poached, omelet
quesadillas
stir fry- tofu/meat, veggies, rice or noodles
fried chicken, chicken nuggets/strips
meatballs
hamburger steaks and gravy
sloppy joes
oatmeal

http://greekfood.about.com/od/stovet...Casseroles.htm
http://busycooks.about.com/cs/onedis...illetmeals.htm
http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/reci...pparmesan.html
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/sto...es-recipe.html


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

We went on a week long vacation this summer and ate with no cooking facilities (except one night in a hotel with a microwave in their lounge), we didn't eat out at all, I was very proud.
For dinners we had:
Quiche - two nights - baked in advance, frozen, thawed to eat cold.
Tortillas - this was going to be cold, but was done with the microwave mentioned above - filled with canned refried beans, salsa, and cheese.
Egg salad sandwiches with lots of greens
Pita bread and carrot sticks with hummus - two nights
Cheese sandwiches with lots of greens

For lunches and breakfasts we had cereals, muffins, peanut butter bars, and other things I had made in advance.

We brought three coolers on the trip, but we didn't buy or cook food at all while we were gone.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

My all time favorite travel food for hotels

CHili spaghetti
2CAns of your favorite chili (w/ meat, vegetarian etc.) WE like Amy's vegetarian chili
1 lb spaghetti
Pkg of shredded cheddar

Cook spaghetti, top w/ chili & cheese

I also make quiche, & bring it with us in the cooler, you can eat it cold, or warmed up in a microwave


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm a big fan of breakfast for dinner. You know, pancakes, frensch toast, eggs, turkey or veggie sausage, etc. Also, homemade soups and stews are a great option cause they can just reheat on the stovetop. Add meat or beans, lots of veggies and herbs and either pasta or potato and you have yourself a balanced meal!


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a quick recipe for easy stovetop chili.

2 cans Black beans (or kidney or pinto, whatever)
1/2 sm jar salsa
1 sm can tomato puree
salt, pepper, garlic powder, cumin, chili powder


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and ideas!

I think I've got enough to work with now.


----------

